# Go Karting endurance event in hertforshire. Confirmed



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

*CLOSING DATE for entries = Sunday 18th
CLOSING DATE for payments = Wednesday 21st*

I just took part in my 4th karting race at Rye House in Hertford. I was just wondering if there was enough interest on here to make it worth me arranging a forum go kart event??

*The price is Â£30 each *as i know the guys there well. Its normally Â£45 each if you were to organise this yourself! Â£30 covers the helmets, race suits, gloves (although last time they were very very short on gloves so maybe take your own), karts, fuel, trophy for the top 3 teams. No hidden costs on the day (apart from if you want to buy a drink or food etc)

*The date is Saturday 1st October* 3:30pm arrival ready for briefing (anyone missing briefing cannot race!) Then *4:30pm sharp race start.* Should all be done by no later than 7pm.

THE RACE

The race format will be as follows:

Teams of 3
15mins Team Practice (so 5 mins each)
Rolling start in random order
90min (1.5hrs) race (actual driving time per driver is 30mins)
GT2 twin engine karts good for about 50mph

THE TRACK

The track is approx 900m long and can be seen in the satelite pic attached.










The address is

Rye House Kart Raceway
Rye Road
Hoddesdon
Herts - EN11 0EH

If you click on this link CLICK HERE you will see a map with a red circle where the track is

I need 30 people minimum for this to go ahead.

thanks.

*ALSO* I thought id mention... this is not exclusively for forum members. If you have a friend or 2 you think would do it then invite them aswell as to be honest i doubt we will get all 30 from the forum anyway! Cheers! (obviously please tell me if you DO know someone that can come so i can keep track of numbers! TA)

JK

Please can everyone let me know their full names aswell and also the full names of their friends that are coming to race.

*GREEN = Paid*

*TEAMS*

*Team 1 (JK Racing)*
*Jedi-Knight - (Nathan Willits)
Jedi-Knight Mate 1 - (Stuart Mclean)
Jedi-Knight Mate 2 - (Sebastian Page)*

*Team 2 (CF Mod Squad)*
*Dinkus - (Dom Scott)
Jim - (James Taylor)
Supercharged - (Stephen Reid)*

*Team 3 (CF joebloggs)*
*joebloggsVR69 - (George Tsappis)
joebloggsVR69 Mate 1 - (Jim Hydiris)
joebloggsVR69 Mate 2 - (Simon Collyer)*

*Team 4 (CF 1)*
*veeDuB_Rado - (Craig Davies)
Mad-Axl - (Richard Gwilit)
vwcvr6 - (Krish Bodiratne)*

*Team 5 (Team Cheeky)*
*Jedi-Knight Mate 3 - (Ben Wright)
Jedi-Knight Mate 4 - (Grant Wratten)
Jedi-Knight Mate 5 - (Dave Moore)*

*Team 6 (CF 2)*
*Scruffythefirst - (Hugh Robinson)
Jim Mate 1 - (Joe Bickley)*
*Nelson_Wilbury Mate 1 - (Richard Sandlan) - Waiting for payment*

*Team 7 (Currys 1)*
*Jedi-Knight Mate 6 - (Dan Hurton) - Waiting for payment
Jedi-Knight Mate 7 - (Dan Wilderspin) - Waiting for payment
Jedi-Knight Mate 8 - (TBC) - Waiting for payment*

*Team 8 (Currys 2)*
*Jedi-Knight Mate 8 - (TBC) - Waiting for payment
Jedi-Knight Mate 8 - (TBC) - Waiting for payment
Jedi-Knight Mate 8 - (TBC) - Waiting for payment*

*Team 9 (AS.net Strider)*
*Strider81 - (Myuran Manickarajah) - Waiting for payment
Strider81 Mate 1 - (Sunil Antony) - Waiting for payment
Strider81 Mate 2 - (Dinesh Paripooranananthan) - Waiting for payment*

*Team 10 (CF 3)*
*Nelson_Wilbury - (Neil Laney) - Waiting for payment
kevhaywire - (Kevin Hayward) - Payment on wednesday
kevhaywire Girlfriend - (name?) - Payment on wednesday*

*Team 11 (CRX-UK 1)*
*CRX-UK - (Adam McQueen)
shad - (Simon Hoade)
iain - (Iain Edwards)*

*Team 12 (CRX-UK 2)*
*Nocturnal - (Jerrick *sirname please*) - Waiting for payment
Nocturnal Mate 1 - (Danny *sirname please*) - Waiting for payment
Nocturnal Mate 2 - (TBC) - Waiting for payment*

*Team 13 (Honda-R)*
*ewizzy - (Alex Jackson)
Lude Conduct - (Ben James)
tartje - (Geoff White)*

*TOTAL = 39 (23 actually paid)*
_______________________________

*!!PAYMENT!!*

Payment is required in full ASAP. This is because i have to pay for the whole thing on my card very soon!

All payments will be fully refundable up until the time i pay for the track... which is normally a couple of weeks before the race!

After that time any person dropping out will only receive a refund if i manage to find another paying participant to fill the vacant space!

Refunds would be via cheque or bank transfer and will be Â£30 (even if you paid slightly more for paypal)

*PAYPAL*

PLEASE do an individual payment for each person... please DONT pay for 3 or 4 people in one transaction as it is harder to track it that way! Thanks

Click this button



Once you have logged in enter the following details.

Receipients email: *[email protected]*
Amount: *Â£31.19* (little extra to cover paypal costs)
Currency: *Pound Sterling*
Category of Purchase: *Service*
Email Subject: *Karting - *Full Name I.E. Nathan Willits**
Note: **Your Mobile Number**

Then hit continue.

*ONLINE BANK TRANSFER*

PLEASE do an individual payment for each person... please DONT pay for 3 or 4 people in one transaction as it is harder to track it that way! Thanks

Please put Â£30 into the following account

Bank: *Barclays Bank*
Sort Code: *20-17-19*
Account Code: *50191051*
Reference: *Karting - *Full Name I.E. Nathan Willits**

*Then email me on* [email protected] or PM me to let me know it has been paid and telling me your mobile number.

*CASH OR CHEQUE IN POST*

Cash or Cheque payment may cover more than one person but please be very clear who it covers (I.E please give full names of everyone you are paying for and contact details for each person!) Thanks

Send Â£30 to the following address

*PLEASE PM TO ASK FOR ADDRESS*

Put a note in saying its for Karting and include your full name and your mobile number!

If its cash you may wish to send it recorded delivery

*Then email me on* [email protected] or PM me to let me know it has been paid.

Thanks!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Date confirmed!

*The date is Saturday 1st October* 3:30pm arrival ready for briefing (anyone missing briefing cannot race!) Then *4:30pm sharp race start.* Should all be done by no later than 7pm.

Still need another 15 people though!

Thanks


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

56 views and no replies!?!?

do TT drivers not like karting or something???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I take part in a regular karting season and go past Rye House on the train twice a day. I'm just not sure if I'm free that day hence no reply....until now. :roll:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

ah cool, where do you race then scotty? im looking at getting into it more regularly myself!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's a corporate event and is therefore based near the supplier and not near me. 

For the last couple of seasons we've been to (indoors) Streatham, Kings Cross (outdoors) Sandown Park, Surbiton but previously we have done most of the popular London ones.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

cool, so you think you might make this one?

why are no other TTers interested?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I really want to go but I'm in Birmingham. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

come down anyway :lol:

there are a few people coming from gloucester and such like. its not that far is it  :roll:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

BUMP.

if there is no interest after tonight i will just leave it from this forum.

cheers


----------



## jandrews (Feb 21, 2005)

are there any spaces left on this hertford karting day


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

He may not be back on here but if you're interested pop over to Tyresmoke.net and post on there. :wink:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

hi, yeah as scotty said i decided not to bother checking this much anymore as there was a serious lack of response before.. (although i just decided to take another look today)

there are spaces but the numbers at the moment mean that if you want to race you would need to get a whole team please. so if you can get 2 others then that would be great.

let me know... and prob best if you email me on [email protected]

unless there are others on here that want to do it now and i will start checking and updating again.

ta


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

there i updated the list anyway just incase

there is room for one more team so if you can get a TT team together that would be good


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRIES

Right as i need to get all this paid for im going to have to put a deadline on when people can join

*So last date of entry will be Sunday 18th Sept at 6pm*

*Last date for payment will be Wednesday 21st Sept*

Anyone on the list who hasnt paid at that time will be removed.

Thanks for your support of this event and hope everyone involved has fun.

Those taking part... make sure you read the initial post for details and make sure your there ontime!! I do know the guys running it but it doesnt mean they will bend over backwards for late comers. they do one briefing for everyone and anyone missing it cannot race. Im emphasising that because the last one i organised...a few mates of mine were late and werent allowed to race and of course.. no refund will be given in that instance.

Thanks


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

list updated.

still waiting to hear from you jandrews.

ta


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

as there are no longer an TT members involved again.. i will no longer be checking or updating this thread.

thanks


----------

